# Personal Web Site



## dansimms (Dec 8, 2013)

I see that many TUG members have their own web site.  What would you say the benefits of having your own timeshare related web site are? Are some multiple week owners able to derive an income with their properties with the help of their personal web sites?  With maintenance fees over $1000 a year /per week, wouldn't you have to rent your units out for a lot more than $100 per night, which seems like a common ask price to earn a profit?
I also appreciate all the detailed insider information that members share on time share units.  Some of these shared resources must have taken a great deal of time to put together, which I am grateful for.  Just wondering why you would invest so much time in uncovering this insider information? I would imagine that this community shares some similarities to EBAY, where our reputations and reliability in the community are critically important to earn and maintain.  Thoughts and comments appreciated.  I am a recent new member of TUG.


----------

